# Questions, questions, questions....



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, am just wondering if i could have some questions answered, although being this is my 4th attempt i should be used to it all by now!  Today i had e/t, 11 eggs, 8 fertilised and 7 were the best, today we had an 8 cell (dont know the grade) and a 4 cell (again dont know the grade) put back in and we were assured that these embryos were good, 8 cell great and the 4 cell will get there but again all good.  

Well the questions are.........are these really good embryos and what is the chance of the 4 cell improving....i dont have a shower, just a bath, is this ok?  Am going back to work Thursday, travel by train and have an office job, again is this ok? Is it ok to have intercourse in the 2ww and generally is there anything i can improve on that will help my embies stay?

Would appreciate as much help as possible.  Have taken the laid back approve this time (doesnt sound like it!!) but would just like an extra bit of info.

Thank you all, Kelly xx


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Kelly - best of luck!!

Can't pretend to be an expert but I was certainly told that my 8 cell embie was a great result, and that also they can change so there is hope for the four cell too - especially now they are in the right place.

The advice is to carry on life as normal, but I guess I would add don't do anything you might regret - so I have ducked out of certain jobs that putting the bins out!!!

Work was a good distaction for me - only thought about it 4 million times instead of the 20 million I managed on the weekend.

The reality of course is that only time will tell - so I am trying to enjoy the 'hope' bit that the 2ww does have going for it!!

Liz G


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi,

It's the first cycle of IVF for me so I'm no expert either. But I think the more cells there are the better so 4 and 8 sounds great. I read in my Zita West book that top grade embryos do not always lead to BFPs. She has known people to succeed with grade 4s - so I wouldn't worry about the grade.

I am adopting the same approach as you and I am taking showers and not baths. Also taking cyclogest pessaries the 'back way'! Not sure that makes much difference. Am not going back to work for the full 2 weeks just because although it's a desk job the work load and deadlines can be a bit unpredictable so decided the only way to definitely avoid stress is to try to keep busy at home although no lifting, carrying the laundry, hoovering or complex meals! Also, not sure that I'm really up for an hours travelling each way!

Fingers crossed that you get a positive! When are you testing?

Cyann


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Cyann, my test date is the 24 September, actually this week has gone pretty quickly.  Just feeling very negative today as i am having all sorts of period pains which is what i normally get when due on, and thats next week.

Guess i can only stop stressing (easier said than done) and wait for that day.  I guess what will be, will be (hate saying that). 

Kelly xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Kelly

I am on my 4th go at icsi too and I really hope we both get a positive result. 

I was told not to soak in the bath...just wash and get out! NO INTERCOURSE, NO ORGASMS, NO HORSE RIDING, NO AEROBICS, NO SAUNAS,NO SHELL FISH, OR PATE, OR SOFT CHEESES, NO STRENEOUS EXCERSISE INCLUDING HOUSE WORK.

I.e take it easy and look after yourself. Eat very healthily and drink 2 or 3 litres of fluid a day to keep hydrated. Take advantage of it and enjoy bewing PUPO

Best of luck darling!

xxxbabycatxxx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Babycat,
It's interesting that you were given a list of things not to eat or drink or do. I wasn't told anything except not to lift but carry on as normal. I sort of think not to lift what? I was even feeling paranoid about lifting my water filter jug but then I read you should avoid anything over 5 kg! so I'm alright for getting my own water! It was a case of not enough info rather than TMI!! I found out about NO INTERCOURSE from my zita west book. NO AEROBICS or STRENUOUS EXERCISE from my acupuncturist. And I guessed NO PATE OR SOFT CHEESES from friend's pregnancies. Although I did eat some prawns the other day does that count as SHELLFISH?! It was my mum that told me not to SOAK IN THE BATH! I could murder a nice hot soak with some candles and a bit of radox!
Anyway, as this strand is called questions, questions is there anything else I shouldn't be eating, drinking or doing. I was halfway through a mug of fennel tea the other day ( I know boring but a bit more interesting than water!) when I googled it and read that you should avoid drinking fennel tea in early pregnancy! It was the first I'd heard of it. So I'm completely avoiding herbal tea now and drinking 1 cup of decaf tea in the morning some cranberry juice with dinner and then the obligatory 2 litres of water throughout the day. Anyone know of anything else that isn't safe in early pregnancy??!!

Cyann
xx


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Cyan 
Prawns do count as shellfish but dont worry just try and avoid them now
Make sure you wash all fruit and veg thoroughly
Liver and everything containing liver : ******* and pates although I think even vegetable pates
peanuts 
make sure all meat cooked thoroughly
only 2 small tins tuna a week
avoid cat litter and wear gloves if gardening
hope this helps x

Hi WKelly
my test date is 22nd Sep and I felt exactly the same yesterday, trying to be more positive today 

Take Care and Good Luck xxx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Kelly,
Oops ate some peanut butter the other day too. Oh well, a couple of dollops won't hurt I hope? Thanks alot for this info though - it really helps, especially as I was tempted to do some gardening today and I often root about without gloves. Thought better of it though because I suppose that counts as strenuous exercise! 
Cheers
Cyann


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you do if you havent got a shower?  Have had a couple of baths but they have more or less been cooler than luke warm!!  Def havent laid in them, just had a quick wash and out, partly as i didnt want to over cook the embies plus i was going blue  .

Buttercup was more or less told the same as you re food and exercise but was also told if you feel up to having intercourse, go ahead, just keep it simple, no hanging from the ceiling!!

Loads of luck to us all, testing all so near xx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Kelly - yes know what you mean about about the shower question. There was one day when I felt like a bit of a foot soak so I crouched in a shallow bath without sitting! So I suppose that's one alternative. Then you can have the water nice and warm and just sort of sponge it over you without poaching your tum! . 

Feel really worried about intercourse - not even putting the the cyclogest pessaries in that way (probably TMI!). The Zita West book says you should avoid it for 3 months! Seems extreme - think I'll just avoid it until I get a BFP - fingers crossed and then, as you say, go gently.

Cyann
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

My DH is struggling now, there is no way i could make him go 3 months    .  Actually not really fancing it myself at the moment, so i suppose in a way thats a good thing as it wont harm the embies, although have been told it wont harm them.

Brilliant idea, might try that one, kneel in the bath, least i can have a bit more water and slightly warmer than the last, i can then hose myself down!!

This 2ww is going to send me bonkers  

Kelly xx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes. Not fancying it either. Just completely preoccupied with waiting to test. Feeling vague crampy feelings at the moment hope it's not horrible aunt flo! Telling myself its embies embedding.
Cyann
xx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Wkelly, 

on my first IVF cycle I had one 4 cell embie put back only which resulted in a BFP and she is now 2 years old. 

I had little hope that just one tiny embie could survive, but goes to show! 

All my symptoms pointed to AF on its way too so dont worry. 

Good Luck


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Sally thank you very much for your reply, has certainly given me hope.

Kelly xx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi All this is my first messgae as wanted to check  is everyone else going mad in the 2 ww we have passed one week and have another week to go can we test early as dont think i can wait. have had aches since put back but no bleed trying to be positive but so emotional this is our 2nd go at IVF and ICI


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

nuttyrayfield- yes i am going stark stirring bonkers!
felt really relaxed while stimming etc  into second week and test thur but temted to test before 
not sleeping brilliantly and tearful,  but we are going through alot and the waiitng is the worst never mind not long now.
sarahxxxxxxxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

yep me to  Sarah emotional, angry, want to scream
good luck for thursday fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi 
I have just found this thread and I had Et on Sunday and this is our third cycle so really am praying for a BFP. Its great to be able to hear how others are coping as I makes you feel you are not ALONE.

Good Luck to Corsa and the others too.

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing 

Starskyx


----------

